# Best Spawning Pair Picture Contest!



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

*This is NOT an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.*
*I have permission from Sakura8 to create this contest.*
This contest is for all the Betta breeders. You have until June 1st (May 31st at 11:59 Eastern) to get your submissions in. The pictures will then be posted June 3rd as a poll!
Rules for entering:
1.) The pictures must be yours, but the fish do not have to be. 
2.) The picture must have 1 female, and 1 male OR the male caring for fry; either them flaring at each other, the spawn, ect. (Must be a spawning pair!) 
3.) Only 1 picture per member. 
4.) The photo cannot be enhanced or photoshopped in any way. 

How to enter:
1.) PM me a picture, though photobucket, tinypic, ect. 
2.) Leave your username & the name of your fish(s) (so it will be easier for me to keep record) 

When voting takes place, ONLY the name of your fish(s) will be shown, along with a picture. If you do not leave a name of your fish, they will be named Fish1, Fish2, ect.

If there are more than 50 submissions, there would be more than one poll, so if you don't see yours when I post the first poll, it should be on another poll. Everyone who submits a photo will recieve a PM when the poll is posted and the polls title. :-D

Since this will be a poll no judges will be needed!! You can vote for your own fish if you want.. (This is just a tester contest to see popularity, future contests with prizes will be posted if all goes well, and I get permission to continue with this contest.)


----------



## Hope (May 19, 2013)

Marking!


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Marking?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can I post my pic here because I can't PM it and I don't have photobucket?


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, that is fine. It was just faster to reply to everyone if it was already a private message. 

If anyone wants to post their pictures to here it would be fine,  Just don't forget to include the name of your fish!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. It's blurry and I'm sure I will not win but, since the first thing I could grab when I caught them embracing was the iPad, that's what I have lol. The female (underneath) is Jess, the male is Ares.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll add it to the other pictures  Keep sending in your pictures people!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

i dont have pictures but i have videos


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Videos work.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So? Pictures?


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Only a few entered so the contest will not go on...  so consider yourself 1st place


----------

